# Calvin Theological Seminary?



## The Author of my Faith (Jul 29, 2011)

What is the scooop on Calvin Theological Seminary? Is it on the good list or bad list 

I guess Good list would be along the lines of Westminster/Reformed/Covenant theological Seminary 

and the bad list would be Union/Columbia/Western Theological Seminary.

Thanks


----------



## sastark (Jul 29, 2011)

Short answer: Bad list.


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 29, 2011)

The world isn't divided between good and bad; liberal or conservative. It is certainly center left though with a few good conservative exceptions. When it comes to history, systematics, I think it is great. When it comes to biblical theology, pastoral theology, and ethics, it is less than great.... though not as bad as Fuller or Union. I give it a B-.


----------



## athanatos (Jul 29, 2011)

Look at where the CRC is heading. They OK'd women ordination, but do not force individual congregations to have the same conviction. How did they do this? Well, the searched the Scriptures, prayed, and then did research on the effects of women's ministry and opinions, and other things. Next year, they are going to discuss accepting the Belhar confession as a fourth, which would require all faculty to accept for tenure. (the Belhar is on the edge of being a social gospel document, since it speaks little about Christ, and much on racial issues and poverty) They are also bringing to the table questions of homosexual clergy. Now, bringing the Belhar and homosexual clergy to the table does not mean that they affirm it right now (let's not conclude the battle before it's started), but it sends up plenty of red flags if something unbiblical, though complex, is being considered whether it should be affirmed by the synod.

I almost went to Calvin. I'm currently at Westminster.


----------



## The Author of my Faith (Jul 29, 2011)

*Thanks!*

That is all I needed to know. Thanks! In my book it is black and white. and they are on the bad list!


----------



## steadfast7 (Jul 29, 2011)

agreed on the arbitariness of the good/bad list. What about Oxford and Cambridge? Where would they fare?


----------



## Philip (Jul 29, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> agreed on the arbitariness of the good/bad list. What about Oxford and Cambridge? Where would they fare?



Which college at Oxford or Cambridge? I just did a semester at Wycliffe Hall, Oxford, and they're broadly evangelical (in the British John Stott sense). But Oxbridge is a very different beast altogether.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 29, 2011)

The Author of my Faith said:


> I guess Good list would be along the lines of Westminster/Reformed/Covenant theological Seminary
> 
> and the bad list would be Union/Columbia/Western Theological Seminary.



To be simplistic about it... if these schools represent the ends of a conservative/liberal continuum, Calvin would be somewhere in the middle.


----------

